# Harbor Freight Coupon



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone know whether I'll be able to use the 25% off coupon in the store on a Predator 212 Engine tomorrow? Sale price is $97.99, so with the coupon, that would be one heck of a deal...


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

This is good until 4-12...Predators are $89 with it. Wait until the "sale" is over, You can't use coupons on "sale" items.
http://www.dealsoff.com/images/habor-freight-0414.jpg


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

As long as you are not using a super coupon for a special price, harbor freight will take the 20 or 25% off coupon. I do it all the time.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I recently used the 8 digit code on the coupon that Jackmels mentioned above to order the Predator 6.5hp for $90+$6.99 shipping and handling+tax.

The nearest Harbor Freight is 30 mins from me and I think an hour of my time is worth $7


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am thinking no, but not sure. Usually they call their 3 day sales a sidewalk sale and the coupon is not valid on sidewalk sale items. You could try and the worst they could do is say no. Point out the technicality of the difference of terms. 

Afterall, this is a January Blowout Sale. Not a Sidewalk Sale.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The coupon code from post #2 does not work at harborfreight.com when the engine is priced at $97.99.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I did go to the store today and asked about using the coupon....Nope. So, I still bought the engine, as the $97.99 cost is pretty darn reasonable.


----------

